# ANYONE DONE SHORT PROTOCOL IVF



## ob7 (Feb 27, 2011)

HAS ANY1 DONE SHORT PROTOCOL WHEN YOU DONT HAVE TO DOWN REG 1ST YOU JUST START ON INJECTIONS?


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

Lots of people have done short protocol on here if you use the search function you will see their experiences. 

It is a much quicker cycle of treatment and is also less complicated as it doesn't involve the down regging drug so less stressful on your body.  Why do you ask have you been advised to use it?  It's usually used for people who are expected to be poor responders but for other reasons too.

Axx


----------



## ob7 (Feb 27, 2011)

hi amanda thanks for your reply. yes im doing short protocol but the doc said its incase i over stimulate does that sound rite?


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi, I've not had my ivf consultation yet as still waiting for tests etc to be done before that. But consultant at hospital before this one (where I had clomid, operation, iui etc) said he thought I'd be put on short protocol due to my high risk of overstimulating as my amh level is classed as being 'very high'. Not sure what other reasons sp might be done under though - would be interested to know though!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes that sounds right.  They also use it as I said for poor responders.  Either way it's a good rather than a bad thing as it's a much less onerous process.



Axx


----------



## mojitomummy (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, i'm trying to find out about IVF lite which sounds a bit like short protocal. Its because I'm a poor responder and also its a lot cheaper.. 

i'd be on clomid and menupor.

Ob7 did you find out anything? i'm keen to hear peoples views and get an idea of success rates.


----------



## ob7 (Feb 27, 2011)

hi moji i havent really found out much more abt the short protocol i have a high amh level and could over stimulate thats whatmy fertility doc said so thats why im going to be doing it. would like to hear some feed back on here from any1 who has done it please


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm going to be doing the short protocol and there was no mention of me being at risk of over or under stimulating 

I'm spot on fertility wise as our issue is male factor.

I assume that they would always choose SP over LP unless there was a reason to use LP because it just makes sense in terms of cost and duration of treatment.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

L_ouise said:


> I'm going to be doing the short protocol and there was no mention of me being at risk of over or under stimulating
> 
> I'm spot on fertility wise as our issue is male factor.
> 
> I assume that they would always choose SP over LP unless there was a reason to use LP because it just makes sense in terms of cost and duration of treatment.


Actually that's not the case. The majority of clinics will choose LP rather than SP because it gives them greater control over the cycle of treatment, they only tend to use SP if either they think you are at risk of over or under stimulation and/or you request it. In your case L_ouise it might be because of your age if your results show you have an excellent ovarian reserve then the likelihood is they would consider you at risk of over stimulation and might opt for SP then as a precaution.

I have done SP cycles what specifically is it you want to know hun?

Axxx


----------



## mojitomummy (Jun 17, 2008)

Ananda sorry to see the journey youve been on. Hope you are enjoying ireland and good luck fir your trek

I was interested really if anyone had done some protocol as I'm being offered, what their reasons were and whether they had any success or to hear the negatives

I'm tempted as it's cheaper. But if it doesn't work then it's a false economy!

I had a cycle and had to stimm for 20 days and only got 5 eggs and then only 1 embie. So clinic have suggested I might get same end result with less impact on my body or bank balance. They are suggesting 5 days clomid and menupour. I guess my worry is what if I don't get any eggs or I just get 1 or 2 and they don't fertilise will I think I've made wrong choice?

So I'd just like to hear other peoples experiences, negative and positive!


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

AmandaB1971 said:


> In your case L_ouise it might be because of your age if your results show you have an excellent ovarian reserve then the likelihood is they would consider you at risk of over stimulation and might opt for SP then as a precaution.


Hmmm, i just phoned them and they denied that they felt there was any risk to me over stimulating due to my age. I'm quite happy to be having the SP though


----------



## CrazyS (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm fairly new to this site but I'm just about to start the short protocol (12 April) so I hope you don't mind me telling you what I am doing.  I was told it was because they were concerned I would not respond or have a low response to the long protocol treatment (only four follicles at baseline scan).  I was told that my body's own hormones would work with the drugs to hopefully produce a better response.  I think this will be a bit of a test to see how I respond but obviously I hope not!

It is not working out much cheaper than the long protocol.  My only real saving is on buserilin - 3 days instead of the normal (10-14) 

As with L_ouise I am happy to be trying the short protocol.  

C


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes I think the bottom line is don't worry about why you're doing it just be glad you are!   Having done both let me tell you it is by far the best way to do IVF/ICSI if you have to do it at all!

I did it because I was a poor responder on LP and they thought I might get a better response which is arguable I did get more eggs but less were mature in the end I had the exact same number of fertilised eggs/embies so I view it as being equally as good as LP but a lot less onerous/stressful!

Anyone given the chance of missing out on the d/****** phase some just be glad to be missing it - it is the worst bit of tx by far.  L_ouise I don't know what their thinking is then hun but just be grateful!


----------



## mojitomummy (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes but only if it works!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

mojitomummy said:


> Yes but only if it works!


There aren't massively different success rates between the two protocols to the best of my knowledge.

Ax


----------



## mojitomummy (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks xx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi there I hope you don't mind me joining you on here.

I have had a cancelled LP cycle due to poor response and this time i'm starting Flare - short protocol. 

Can anyone please tell me what's tha main difference between short & flare protocol other than drugs! i.s i'm doing Buserelin & then Menopur. 

I'm classed as a poor responder as I only got 4 small follies 2 days before EC and my AMH has come back low at 6.45.

Look forward to anyone's feedback.. Thank you

P.s I'm due to start any day.. AF due today but I don't have any signs yet. I think i'm going to much prefer SP as LP really messed me about (Buserelin on it's own!)

x


----------

